# The circle is complete



## Cayal (Jul 16, 2009)

Came home today to find a Wii in the living room.

That completes the set.


----------



## mygoditsraining (Jul 16, 2009)

Whoever it was needs to learn to use the bathroom!

(badum-tish!)


----------



## Cayal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol

I gotta admit, it is kinda fun.


----------



## Commonmind (Jul 17, 2009)

Cayal said:


> lol
> 
> I gotta admit, it is kinda fun.



Seconded.


----------

